# Let the show prep commence. Sierra xr4x4 concourse car.



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

After 6 months of sitting in the garage all warm and cosy it is now time to start preppin the sierra for concourse and numerous shows. Everything needs to be cleaned polished and sealed again. This means up in the air wheels off and getting stuck in to every nook and cranny. Its going to take sometime but for today the exterior is the number one priority. Then over the coming weeks engine polished and sealed. Then arches and underneath. Pictures of todays venture will follow tonight hopefully if all goes well. The only thing that I am split between is grtting the DA out of just good old fashioned elbow grease! We shall see. But this is going to be a progress thread so keep on looking over the coming weeks.

The quick wash stage as it only had dust on it so not many detailed photos:
washed using dodo juice supernatural









Beaded nicely everywhere

















Dried and left a nice shine









Next was the pre wax cleaning stage. I tried to clay it but the clay didnt remove anything what so ever haha to be expected really with being driven for only 1500miles a year.









The results:

























Next on the list wax, dodo juice supernatural applied and buffed off using fantastic fur microfibre cloth:









































I love the results and work will continue tomorrow with a sealant applied and engine bay polished and sealed. Will keep you posted


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

New pics are up more to follow tomorrow.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice mate. Got to love supernatrual.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep ha a choice of 3 it was either the supernatural, light fantastic or daimond white, but being the best dodo do it ha to be that.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

That is mint!! Love it!


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Looking good, but please remove that sun strip !


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice! I miss my Sierra. Was a bit ropey but it was an experience! Went to someone who stripped it for a kit car.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic mate, look forward to seeing the updates!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm still pretty new to detailing, so I have subscribed to see your progress, as I'm really interested to see whats involved as regards to preparing for concours competitions.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

great finish


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys there isnt that much cleaning to be done more detailing to be honest as it all got done a while back but will show progress updates non the less. No pictures today though as work commitments have stopped the session.  chris i will try my best to put as much detail as I can into the thread and will put little bits in about what was done to get it like this. I would class this as a keep on top of it clean so to speak 
I will try and get a better camera to show the engine detail so you can see the differences.
Tubs the sun strip is there because the sun visors do absolutely nothing what so ever but also I suppose its down to personal choice.

Going to put supernatural hybrid on the bodywork tomorrow aswell as detailing the engine. 

Probably next week it will be up in the air and thats where the fun starts.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great motor mate.
Looking forward to this.:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice i wish i still had my XR4i :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Love the car not sure about the lights


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks yet again work commitments for today have stopped work but back on it tomorrow keep you all posted


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Really nice car but I have to echo previous comments about sunstrip and headlamps. I still remember my XR4i in a lovely Grey colour. Sold it due to ever increasing mileage at 168K, saw it three years later with over 200K on the clock, still looked great. Happy Days


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't 'concourse' supposed to be as standard, and as it rolled out of the factory?

Thats what i always understood it to be.

Very tidy Sierra though...not many around in that condition nowadays.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Isn't 'concourse' supposed to be as standard, and as it rolled out of the factory?
> 
> Thats what i always understood it to be.
> 
> Very tidy Sierra though...not many around in that condition nowadays.


There are two types of catagory in concourse events standard concorse and modified concourse mate thats what its like in the ford events.

It didnt do bad though, has just been to local shows since 1996 the last concourse it did was in 1995 and won. Took it to one last year after nearly 6 years of not doing one and last year it won again which I was quite supprised about.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

As nice as ever mate and if your short of something give me a shout as Im not far away as you know


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks mate ill see if i need anything when i get stuck in works taking up all my time at the min but i am determined to get the engine and filters done tomorrow


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

lovely example of a ford


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

:speechles:speechles:speechles:thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Pics of the engine detail will be up later tonight theres alot!


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Good , been waiting patiently for 2 days .  
Being an old ford driver myself i been awaiting it eagerly .


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Lovely example, but never been a fan of morettes on sierras.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good but will make a world of difference with new wheels lights and sun strip removed. :thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Just looking at getting some white speedline corse 2's im just in the process of finishing putting supernatural wax on the engine bay then will be uploading


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok here it is my engine detail venture...

It wasnt filthy just needed a spruce and to get into the nooks and crannies to bring it back up to scratch.

My weapons of mass detailing to start with was,
•Dodo juice crudzilla
•Dodo juice basics of bling quick detailer
•Detailing brush 
•A little bit of blue roll
•Stiff paint brush









Started by doing the coolant cap, washer fluid, power steering cap and dipstick.
I removed the caps and dipstick and sprayed the crudzilla on and worked in with the paint brush. Wiped down with a bit of blue roll and shined using a bit of quick detailer just to see how it turned out and I was happy with the results.
Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








After:









Before:








During working in process:








After:









Once this was done work on the pipes started obviously it has been sat in the garage since September so there will be a massive difference in pipework condition.
Heres a few of the pipes.
A 50/50 shot on water pipe








Before on the airflow pipes:








One done one to go:








After:









Next on the list a few multi plugs but not going to bore you with the same plugs before and after so heres just one.
Before:








After:









On to another part the panel that covers the wiper motor it had dirt build up under the washer pipes.
Before:








Part way through:








After:








On to cleaning the filters:








Sprayed on:








This is the most filthy one due to intake pipe below it








Working its cleaning magic got no after pics waiting for them to dry:








Next I used,
•Dodo juice lime prime
•Dodo juice supernatural
•Autosol chrome cleaner

















Down near the front right light where the filters were sat had to remove them to get the mallets in there lol and a few of the other side.
During:
















After all the work:
































































































































Behind the front bumper:









And there you have it a detailed engine bay.
Next up the wheel arches wheels and underneath including underneath engine. That will be updated in a week or so as I have got no time off from work to do it. Hope you enjoyed the photos etc and also hope you keep checking up for future updates.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Cracking job mate looks better than when it left the Showroom


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Took long enough 5hrs haha. Im happy with the results will probably need doing again before the concourse's but its only getting a little dust. You going any local shows this year vec?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job,looks very nice


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I love old school fords, looks stunning mate.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Tank said:


> There are two types of catagory in concourse events standard concorse and modified concourse mate thats what its like in the ford events.
> 
> It didnt do bad though, has just been to local shows since 1996 the last concourse it did was in 1995 and won. Took it to one last year after nearly 6 years of not doing one and last year it won again which I was quite supprised about.


Ahh right cheers, i understand it abit better now


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome thread awesome car. Cracking work there fella.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Ahh right cheers, i understand it abit better now


No worries mate


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks stunning


----------



## vaughanmc (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks nice mate, is that an old set of MIM Raffino's shes rolling on ?


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

definitely good condition, i prefer the regular headlamps and no decal on the screen. are those headlamps standard on the 4x4?


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

vaughanmc said:


> Looks nice mate, is that an old set of MIM Raffino's shes rolling on ?


Yep they are mate


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

R9SH G said:


> definitely good condition, i prefer the regular headlamps and no decal on the screen. are those headlamps standard on the 4x4?


No they came with standard full lights morretes are aftermarket


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

great post!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks dis more to come soon


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

New pics of underneath detail tonight keep looking.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in love ........................ Awesome car mate


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe up for sale end of this year twink


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

Tank said:


> Maybe up for sale end of this year twink


my missus would have my nads off mate, only got rid of my 2.0 ghia 6 months ago because of the constant nagging


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Here they are they maybe in no particular order,

cleaned the underneath of the car using a swimming pool, bucket & spongue, dodo juice crudzilla, paint brush.

Then polished all of it with auto glym srp, auto sol for exhaust and sealed with collinite.

Took nigh on 7 hours to do it but its all worth it for a mirror to go under at shows. on the plus side its all going to protect it for another year as it doesnt do alot of miles.

Heres the pics enjoy:






























































before:








during:








after:













































thought I would just throw that into the mix 



























the dirt from only a few thousand miles driving:









Theres more to come but that will be tomorrow


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

stunning mate looks awesome

your gonna get me into trouble with pics like that


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Few more I just found that I took.































































These were all afters


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha twink im not taking the blame.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

cleaner than a nun's conscious.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Washed the wheels off last night and gave them a night to dry.










Used dodo juice crudzilla to get rid of the brake dust then worked in with a brush.










Wheels polished using auto glym srp then sealed with collinite no. 845. The same as the whole underneath.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Next on the list is the interior


----------



## FuryRS (Sep 24, 2009)

Just came across this thread, great write up, absolutely stunning Fourbie you have there Fella, always fancied owning one of these...:thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

stop it!
so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

this is just pure porn now Tank mate


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

A few interior shots:*

Used ag vinyl & rubber care and ag interior shampoo just to freshen it up a bit.























































Also thought would throw a few reflection pics into it:




























Sorry its taken so long to post the interior ones. This is it hope you enjoyed viewing and reading what has been done to get it ready for concourse*

Regards
Lee


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

for sale?:wall:
cossie on the cards?
you know you want 1!:thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

As much as i would want a cos the 4be is more reliable and less goes wrong. Plus they cost an absolute fortune for the one i would want due to the 4be being so clean. Next on the cards for me is little engine big turbo lol.


----------



## butchrs500 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi mate fantastic car ive seen it at ford fair before and looks so fresh :wave::wave: dont sell it put the turbo technictwin turbos on it then you have a cossie lol 

As for car do you use iron x on it ? and what do you use to seal supernatural on car ?


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

butchrs500 said:


> Hi mate fantastic car ive seen it at ford fair before and looks so fresh :wave::wave: dont sell it put the turbo technictwin turbos on it then you have a cossie lol
> 
> As for car do you use iron x on it ? and what do you use to seal supernatural on car ?


Hi mate cheers not wanting to put the twin turbo conversion on it as its reliable lol. Nope no iron x has touched the car is sealed with supernatural hybrid at the minute  its at ford fair again this year.


----------

